

Chrome's "courgette - seanp2k

http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/software-updates-courgette
======
mikeleeorg
Looks like a malformed submission. In case seanp2k doesn't get around to
fixing it, here's a clickable:

[http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/software...](http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/software-updates-courgette)

